# Why are you a furry? Why are you in the fandom?



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 27, 2011)

Dunno why this popped into my head. Anyway, as the title says really, why are you a furry? Why are you in the fandom?

I'm a furry because I like anthropomorphic animals. Whether they are in art form or animations doesn't matter to me. 

I'm in the fandom because of the above, because I like the art (Clean, porn, whatever, not bothered) because I like the social aspect of the fandom.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 27, 2011)

I found the fandom through Google and VCL. Then FA through VCL. Go figure.
I am here cause I find it interesting and refreshing very often.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 27, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I found the fandom through Google and VCL. Then FA through VCL. Go figure.
> I am here cause I find it interesting and refreshing very often.



A RL friend showed me furcadia seven years ago, so when I got online I started playing it. Previous to that he was showing me a torrent of anime he downloaded and in it was some stuff from sexyfur which made me curious. People I hung out with on furc back in the day mentioned the fandom, I did more research, found FA three years ago I believe now. 

I used to get curious before I knew what furry was. Wondering what female anthros looked like naked, then I found the fandom online and got my answer. :/

Despite I sometimes get picked on for my bicycle threads (which I kinda asked for in the first place XD) I still like coming here to FAF. I'm still gullible though, I have been trolled and not picked up on it, more than once.


----------



## Dreaming (Dec 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Dunno why this popped into my head.



It pops into everyone's heads at some point, apparently :b 

I'm a Furry because I fit a few of the various definitions, I guess.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 27, 2011)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> It pops into everyone's heads at some point, apparently :b
> 
> I'm a Furry because I fit a few of the various definitions, I guess.



The thing is, just because we may fit the definitions of what being a furry is doesn't mean we are a furry. Saying someone is a furry because they fit a few of the definitions is not like being diagnosed with a disease. Being furry is a choice we make, not an illness we are stuck with.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 27, 2011)

I started getting into it because I thought that characters created that were half animal made for more unique looking characters. Drawing people eventually can get boring.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Dec 27, 2011)

Zenia said:


> I started getting into it because I thought that characters created that were half animal made for more unique looking characters. Drawing people eventually can get boring.



Variation is good, I get tired of seeing and/or doing the same thing over and over again.


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

Always had an interest in anthroes and transformation. I think that I first found out about it through Transfur. Plus, helping animals is kind of synonomous with furries for me.

Final Fantasy 7, 8, 9 and 10 also helped with my love of anthroes and especially bipedal/anthro dragons. (FF8 Bahamut ftw!)


----------



## Xeno (Dec 27, 2011)

I became a furry because I like the thought of anthropomorphic animals.

I'm in the fandom because I like the art and it helped me socialize a bit more, instead of being the antisocial freak that I usually am.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Dec 27, 2011)

Found a furry webcomic while browsing a webcomic hosting site, and read it, I looked at the artist's profile, and didn't know what he meant by "furry/anthro art", so I researched it a bit. I found the Wikipedia article for the fandom, realized I'd always liked that sort of stuff, found more webcomics, worked up the nerve to join some forums, and here I am.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 27, 2011)

Because at some point when you fursuit, draw, and like the art and chat with furries you just have to give in and be part of the fandom.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 27, 2011)

I thought we had a sticky for this :V


----------



## Namba (Dec 27, 2011)

'Cause I fuckin can.


----------



## Recel (Dec 27, 2011)

I fuck animals and hang around with others who fuck animals, over the internet! Is there any better sign of being a furry? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 27, 2011)

Why?

Strongbow.


----------



## Tabasco (Dec 27, 2011)

Besides the agonizingly predictable "because I like anthros" answer, I'll say it's at least in part due to boredom at this point. 

When I was young I was terrible at making friends (still am, but at least I have my self-esteem now), and this fandom was an easy way to compensate. Tack on a cute fursona you've commissioned art of, throw in some hugs and emotes, don't be _too_ retarded, and voila!

I stick to things I'm familiar with. I'm familiar with places like FAF, even if I've only become more cynical towards the communities over the years and don't treat myself to much furry content anymore. I need_ something _to do when I've exhausted all remotely productive forms of procrastination.

I still look at some stuff, I guess.



LizardKing said:


> I thought we had a sticky for this :V



Too  easy.


----------



## shteev (Dec 27, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I'm a furry because I like anthropomorphic animals.



You just stated _everyone's_ answer, no? 

I suppose I'm a furry because of all that jazz. I like anthropomorphic creatures, and any art/content that goes with it.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

Recel said:


> I fuck animals and hang around with others who fuck animals, over the internet! Is there any better sign of being a furry? :V



I lol'd.

I'm a furry because I like the design and thought the fandom takes. Theres a ton of creativity here and well, humans can be boring (I mean why would you play human in any video game when you have like a billion other races? Come on!) since that's what all of us are (Yeah even you guys who think you aren't) and its nice to be something you're not, if even for a little while.

Besides, everything my 'Sona is is something I wish I could be sometimes.. XD


----------



## Kellie Gator (Dec 27, 2011)

My fascination for cartoon animals is more or less what brought me here, but I also like having a place where I can say and do shit which goes against the standards of society and have stupid sex talk with other people as dumb as me.


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> I lol'd.
> 
> I'm a furry because I like the design and thought the fandom takes. Theres a ton of creativity here and well, humans can be boring (I mean why would you play human in any video game when you have like a billion other races? Come on!) since that's what all of us are (Yeah even you guys who think you aren't) and its nice to be something you're not, if even for a little while.
> 
> Besides, everything my 'Sona is is something I wish I could be sometimes.. XD


Or playing as any race that looks remotely human as far as facial anatomy goes. God, I have no idea why people like Elves, Orcs, and Dwarves so damn much.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

^ To be fair, my main in WoW has always been an Orc. Its still different than Human. XD


----------



## Archon (Dec 27, 2011)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> ^ To be fair, my main in WoW has always been an Orc. Its still different than Human. XD


lol, yeah still technically a different species. But it doesn't feel like much thought was put into aesthetics for races like that, no offense. I feel the same way about Star Trek, despite loving that series. Although Species 8472 and the Tholians were pretty cool, and the latter were herms XD Although you could argue that Species 8472 were not an original design. There's a rumor that the CGI studio that made them used the base skeleton from The Shadow, from Babylon 5, to create the basic framework for their anatomy.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Dec 27, 2011)

I discovered that the cartoons enjoyed as a child were made for grownups, drawing stuff since childhood, getting to wear a company mascot suit--and paid to do so (planting the seed for future fursuiting), and it's an opportunity to make new and interesting friends worldwide.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Dec 27, 2011)

Fur and loathing. I lol'd and went and looked up the fandom. Then I found out there's some awesome people in it.

Furry is fun.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 27, 2011)

BECAUSE THE NARUTARDS AND WARSIES DIDN'T WANT ME ;~;


----------



## Tricky (Dec 27, 2011)

In a word; catgirls.


----------



## Ames (Dec 27, 2011)

-Why are you a furry?

Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯

-Why are you in the fandom?

Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


----------



## The_Mask (Dec 28, 2011)

Eh, cause I like anthro characters? The same reason as everyone else. I have absolutely no idea how I got here, I just kinda was one day as far as I can tell. The people in the fandom are absolutely insane, which is good, because sanity scares me. Everyone encourages individuality in themselves and each-other, which is a nice break from the every day mandate of conforming to society. Wait, did I just say a hipster-ish thing?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Dec 28, 2011)

meh... 

Anthro and the usual more interesting than human art excuse I guess.


----------



## Westarrr (Dec 28, 2011)

It's a really weird question "Why are you a furry?" or "Why are you in the fandom?" .. It's like asking someone "Why do you like chocolate?"
A better question would be "How did you get _dragged_ into the fandom?"

For me it's for random browsing for wallpapers, drifted on an antro wp.. looked further into it and am now to be called a furry.


----------



## LemonJayde (Dec 29, 2011)

I dunno, I like anthro art and anthropomorphic animals and stuffs and I'm the only one in my family that isn't creeped out by fursuits so....yeah those were some furry signs for me and I've been in the fandom for a year now and I love it


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Dec 29, 2011)

I wanted to expand my audience


----------



## Commiecomrade (Dec 29, 2011)

Anthros to me are the only subjects worth drawing. I don't care for drawing people that much.


----------



## XechaTigs (Jan 1, 2012)

Because an anthropomorphic is the only thing that appeals to my senses, humans have an extremely hard time coming off as attractive.


----------



## Cult (Jan 1, 2012)

Hasn't this thread been done before?


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 1, 2012)

I became a furry because it was something to look at and kinda cheer me up with cute things when I was down. Now I am one because I appreciate the art, the fandom and the people.


----------



## CatWaffles (Jan 2, 2012)

I like animals and I like to draw them. I'm here because the fandom kind of has a "happy" atmosphere and fun people with creative (and geeky) minds


----------



## Carnie (Jan 2, 2012)

I was a nerdy kid that liked werewolves and I just kinda accidentally got sucked into all of this.


----------



## TameraAli (Jan 2, 2012)

The pron. :V


But actually, I got interested by a piece of Dark Natasha's, joined FA after a few years to get some freakin' commissions, and now that's all I ever draw ever.

Ever.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 2, 2012)

Because the art is cool and some of the people are nice.

The drama gets irritating though...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 2, 2012)

BECAUSE PORN
No really, I like the art and I like the people here (no sarcasm)
And all the gay :V


----------



## ONEintheinfinite (Jan 2, 2012)

To expand my audience, DA is completely dead to me it's impossible to compete with the plethora of nudes and well established fan illustrators but at least on FA I get a comment once in a while.


----------



## Parlance (Jan 3, 2012)

Because i just love the overall concept of it i guess haha.

Plus i've heard furries are a pretty friendly community.


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Parlance said:


> Plus i've heard furries are a pretty friendly community.



Hahahahaha.


----------



## Parlance (Jan 3, 2012)

Not-a-DJ said:


> Hahahahaha.



What lol, not true?


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 3, 2012)

Parlance said:


> What lol, not true?



It is, and it isn't.

There are lots of nice furries, but also a lot of assholes. There is also drama everywhere.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 3, 2012)

Curiosity, artwork and community.


----------



## zachery980 (Jan 3, 2012)

I just liked the idea.


----------



## Parlance (Jan 3, 2012)

I dont mind drama lol, and its just nice to meet people


----------



## BRN (Jan 3, 2012)

dog cock


----------



## DaniSkunk (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I found it because of the porn.  Lots and lots of porn.  And then a few years after I first found furry porn, I was bored and wanted some people to talk to, so I joined up at a furry place and started socializing with furries.  Then a bunch of other stuff happened and I'm still here.  I don't quite know why.


----------



## Traven V (Jan 4, 2012)

The art XD, I dunno I think it's awesome to be able to express yourself, to put your heart into something you believe in, to push the "norm" and be what you wanna be, let your heart and soul guide you. It's poetic really and kinda crazy . Why I'm here? I like animation, have always felt an affinity for "furry" cartoon/Video characters, I think fursuits look like fun. I dunno, It's a part of me I guess, I may not know many of you but much love to all T_T


----------



## Blutide (Jan 4, 2012)

I always saw myself as something different, I never saw myself as " Human ". Now, hang on yes I saw a human in the mirror, but not in my mind...I saw that being that was nameless but me...Hard to describe, but later on I found the fandom for what it is.

I am still trying to find an artist that will draw myself. ( commission one ) But finding one that is not busy is the hard part.


----------



## Spatel (Jan 6, 2012)

I just wanted a place to artistically express myself. I had a canvas, and I had a message, and that message was dragon dick. I needed a venue of like-minded hobbyists that shared my artistic vision for dragon-dick, who could help me develop my skills and spread that message. :V


----------



## Night-san (Jan 6, 2012)

My mom dressed me as Simba for Halloween when I was little.
Shit was never quite the same.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> There are lots of nice furries, but also a lot of assholes. There is also drama everywhere.




Replace "furries" with "people" and you've pretty much summed up the human race.

Why am I here? I don't know, really: I guess I'm intrigued by the idea of animals being able to talk and think and have minds. Dragons in particular: dragons always come across in fantasy as these massive, unknowable, often deadly and ferocious creatures. Christopher Paolini's Inheritance books went some way to alleviating this, but still. Having a dragon anthropomorphised appeals to me: being able to relate to and talk to one strikes me as an attractive prospect.

Plus, I will admit there is a strong sexual element involved but I'm not sure how far I should go into that here.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 9, 2012)

I just found furries to be interesting, cool and cute. My fetishes are what originally brought me into it, but then I started socializing more and started making thousands more friends than I could ever have IRL, so I feel I fit in more in the fandom. I'm all lonely and socially-awkward with barely any friends IRL, and in the fandom it's pretty much the opposite for me, so yeah...


----------



## Rosca (Jan 9, 2012)

Because anime fans are too mainstream.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2012)

Rosca said:


> Because anime fans are too mainstream.


lolhipsters


----------



## Dolphus (Jan 10, 2012)

im in because i love anthro animals and i enjoy (attempting) to draw them


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 10, 2012)

Because I like anthro art, the good and the bad, and I like this forum a lot.


----------



## Tango (Jan 10, 2012)

Because dynamite fishing, driving fast, and going to the range with my guns got boring.


----------



## Delta Fox (Jan 10, 2012)

This thread is like when someone asks you why you like something. The only answer is that I like it because I just do.


----------



## spartacandream (Jan 10, 2012)

Art. Love to draw anthropomorphic creatures, specifically minotaurs. I didn't hear about the fandom until more recently.


----------



## Dryskale (Jan 10, 2012)

I learned about the fandom when a friend of mine linked me to a 2 gryphon rant. Found it to be interesting and heard about the fandom in his rants. Found FA and a few message boards. I fit right in since I always preferred more animalistic characters in Role Playing Games and fantasy. Now I also have a place where I can throw my sketches around to an audience. That about sums it up.


----------



## triage (Jan 10, 2012)

if i knew why
i wouldn't be one


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 10, 2012)

triage said:


> if i knew why
> i wouldn't be one


What kind of Zen shit is this?


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 10, 2012)

Heard about it from a friend and decided that it was cool. I like the arts and crafts aspect of the fandom.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 10, 2012)

Simple really, I've always thought that anthro animals where pretty cool and from that I found the fandom.


----------



## Artex. (Jan 10, 2012)

I've always been kinda interested, but eventually found the artwork. I like the creativity and skill that is put in a lot of the stuff out there and not to mention its different... I just like the whole idea. Also much more fun to draw compared to humans :3


----------



## Mentova (Jan 11, 2012)

I think anthros are cool and more interesting in fiction and such.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 13, 2012)

I honestly don't know anymore.   Long time fan of anthro artwork though, hehe


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 14, 2012)

To be obnoxious and obstructive.


----------



## BRN (Jan 14, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> To be obnoxious and obstructive.



So, not to help insecure and vulnerable expressive teenagers become much, much more secure in their sexuality, in a judgemental world?


----------



## OmegaCoyote (Jan 15, 2012)

I always liked animal-like characters even before I found out about the furry community so naturally when I found out that there was a fandom that composed people with similar taste as mine I just had to jump in. My whole room is wolf themed because I have been a fan of wolves my entire life. I also like coyote's almost as much as wolves.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 15, 2012)

Tycho said:


> BECAUSE THE NARUTARDS AND WARSIES DIDN'T WANT ME ;~;



Hooray for being a Narutard!  :v
Sadly I used to be one of them... 

I'm a furry 'cause when I draw, I can't fucking draw humans to save my life so I made them more animalish.  One of my friends noticed and was like YOU SHOULD GO HERE AND BE A FURRY and I was like LOL OKAY.


----------



## fbocabral (Jan 15, 2012)

Well, i like the art. I like it since I was little. My imaginary friends were furries before I even know what that was. Ok, I was about five, before you think I'm some sort of lunatic.
Whatever it is clean or adult, I.... just like them =3 I wanna draw them and express myself through them.
Besides, the idea of having a fursona, which in my case is an aspect of my personality, is pretty attractive. I'd even wear a suit, if I had one.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 15, 2012)

SIX said:


> So, not to help insecure and vulnerable expressive teenagers become much, much more secure in their sexuality, in a judgemental world?



I like to think that everything I do, I do for the children.

Sexually.


----------



## brandot (Jan 15, 2012)

Loved fursuits as a kid. Always wanted one. Discovered the artwork, and loved it... especially the not so kiddy artwork. My fursona became a slightly abstract ideal view of myself and what I want to be/stand for.


----------



## Wulfeh (Jan 16, 2012)

I saw a commercial for Taboo where this guy dressed up as a cat and I thought it was a joke, then when I did more research I kinda found this stuff kinda cool. I always did want to have a thing for anthros though.


----------



## Wulfeh (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh I meant have a thing for anthros and have a way to express it without my friends knowing. I shoulda known that I would screw up my first message.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a heads up Wulfeh, it's best to use the edit button if you had something you wanted to add to a post. Double posting is generally looked down upon around here.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not entirely certain, but ultimately it seems to come down to- it seems fun, most of my friends are doing it, they seem happy, and I figured I'd end up here sooner or later, so why not now, rather than next year? Also, as someone said above, a chance to meet people, I find making friends difficult, struggle with talking to people in the real world.

(also, for complete honesty, I was led to believe that there were plenty of people where who are fun, friendly and don't take things to seriously, plan is, I might get on better if I'm not worrying about making myself look silly and with people who might make the extra effort to actually talk to me some time. Not sure how well that's going to go yet, but there's always a chance it might work, and right now, I'm willing to take that chance. Also, I like the fun idea, I never really grew up, I just got older.)

And the whole animal thing, not that different to what I'm used to, just a little (or maybe a lot) more obvious. And the pictures are nice too, some of them.


----------



## Thomas Williamson (Jan 17, 2012)

Because Humans are too mainstream and the community is so friendly


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Jan 17, 2012)

Thomas Williamson said:


> Because Humans are too mainstream and the community is so friendly


inb4replymentioninghipsters


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jan 18, 2012)

I got hammered and wound up with an account.  Like pretty much everything else I do on the internet. :/


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

Thomas Williamson said:


> Because Humans are too mainstream and the community is so friendly



Someone hasn't been around FAF for very long.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm part of the fandom because this site exists.


----------



## deadhead04 (Jan 18, 2012)

cause i like animal cock :V
















cause i like the art furries create


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 18, 2012)

because i hate myself


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 18, 2012)

i dunno man, just seems right... liked all the "furry cartoons" when i was a kid. and i think american dragon was the catalyst for my furry ways as i drew myself as an anthro dragon quite a lot in my younger years. ^_^


----------



## Austenck (Jan 18, 2012)

I just really like the anthro artwork, and the people in the fandom.


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 19, 2012)

Since I was a kid, I've loved animals and the idea of being one. Though as a young teen, I tried to convince myself that I wasn't a furry. Probably because when I first heard about them, I was told they weren't good. There were no specifics until I looked into the fandom myself. So I started getting more into it until I was totally convinced I was a furry. So, like, here I am!


----------



## FM3THOU (Jan 29, 2012)

I blame the liberal media because of all that cartoon animal erotica they showed back in the 90's.


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a furry because I think that anthros are really cool. The 90s are a big reason for it, and also video games like Star Fox and Solatorobo. I just think that anthros add personality and something special to characters.


----------



## Keeroh (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a furry because (along with many other reasons), as a kid, I always liked to play make-believe with my friends as 'animal people'. My friends and I would be all sorts of different critters, travel in a pack, all that fun stuff. Not in an otherkin sense (I *do not *think there is a mystical magical animal soul inside me or some such malarky) but I think that acting like an animal to various degrees can be extremely fun. Mix that with the amazing artwork and appealing community, and I got sucked into the fandom.


----------



## Xash (Feb 1, 2012)

i got into it through the Sonic fandom somehow and managed to get involved with a group that helped me construct my first fursona (a tiger cub) and they became my furry family who are still all in contact to this day :3 i stay in the fandom for the people and the art


----------



## Spatel (Feb 1, 2012)

Rosca said:


> Because anime fans are too mainstream.



Anime fans wish they could be this cool.


----------



## persephane (Feb 2, 2012)

well long before i knew wat furries are/were, i had no idea that this even existed, and i was so into anthros and wat not. like i used to really get into the animorphs and cartoons with animals talking, like gargoyles. and i would think to myself i would give anything to be like them. i would daydream and fantasize about wat it would be like to be an animal and run free without restrictions or limitations that humans have. it wasn't until sometime back when i was living with my brother did i find out about the fandom and furries and wat not. he explained it all to me, and it felt like i finally found a place for me to belong. i know that all of this sounds cheezy and corny, but its the truth.


----------



## Sar (Feb 2, 2012)

Because its something not everyone does. >_>


----------



## Benufon (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in the fandom because I'm aware of it's existance. I had thought that furries are a group of artist who draw anthromorphic characters just for fun, I later found they take things more seriously that. The other reason is that furry art is aesthetic.

I can't say I'm a furry myself, too many criteria left for me to achieve.


----------



## Htedomsa (Feb 5, 2012)

I've wondered, maybe the idea got into my head as a kid reading too many Redwall books in the early 90s, who knows. 

short answer: because I feel like it, the same as anything else I enjoy doing


----------



## WinterWolf (Feb 5, 2012)

It's just a liking for me. Not much more then that. Everyone's definition of what a Furry is is different. I just feel like it's someone who like's animals. Not any more or less then that.


----------



## hontor (Feb 7, 2012)

Just the first furry, whom I saw in the game "Golden Axe" shook me to the core. At that time I really liked the Panthers, but a hybrid of the Panthers with a man - I would not be refused so to be)
 Time is now more like a hyena, although I do like all animals.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 7, 2012)

I pretty much just like anthromorphic animals and art. I had seen quite a bit of it over the years and thought it was the coolest thing ever. It wasn't till a little while ago that I found more stuff within the fandom thanks to some friends showing me some stuff and I saw how much of an open and friendly community it was. People really accepting of others and nice, I can appreciate that quite a bit.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 7, 2012)

I got totally smashed one night and I woke up on this website. 

That is how I became a furry.


----------



## Kaibunny94 (Feb 7, 2012)

Because I'm a bear in real life so I may as well be a furry on the internet.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 7, 2012)

Gunpoint.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 7, 2012)

HAXX said:


> Gunpoint.


You win


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm here because of my love of literature and anthropomorphism. I don't particularly care for the porn (though there are some good nudes here and there), so I don't know what else would bring me here otherwise.


----------



## Pm88 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got interested in the fandom because I thought that fursuits just looked cool.I also like the art. 

Not to mention I like watching cartoons cartoons that featured anthropomorphic animal characters.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 12, 2012)

1) I've always had weird and interesting friends, so yeah.

2) I like anthropomorphic characters, but then again who doesn't? Really? Have you ever met someone who doesn't like anthros to some degree regardless of them being a furry or not? Or if not anthros, aliens or something?

3) I'm hopelessly a scalie through and through.

4) I signed up for a scalie site one night when I was way too high.


----------



## MandertehPander (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm into furry because I have made some pretty irreplaceable friends, despite the drama that sometimes rears it's head, as well as amazing relationships with a specific person.


----------



## Khei (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm in the furry fandom because I've always drawn Anthros, I love animals, and I've always felt that drawing humans was boring. A friend told me there was an entire fandom dedicated to the kinds of things I was already drawing.. Been here ever since.

I stick around because the furry fandom is the only fandom that hasn't chased me off for having an opinion.. Yet..


----------



## ShadowCrawler (Feb 13, 2012)

I got into furry fandom after playing Star Fox Adventures. I loved the design of the characters and after looking into Furry art more I basically fell in love with it. xD


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Feb 14, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> You win


I tend to think I lost.


----------



## nereza (Feb 14, 2012)

I was almost about to write how I became a fur XP
...why I'm a fur ?
because I'm a artistic individual I love to explore different mediums I love anthropomorphic characters were wolfs monsters and general furry charters I love to draw paint write sketch sculpt sew and generally create. 
and the different type of costuming community out there gives me a creative outlets and allows for getting really getting creative with the art form in it self. I belong to several costuming community because it really is a passion
although I bin costuming for close to 9  years, the furry community I have found to be one of the most excepting communality I have bin a part of, and really fells like a second family, this community provides so much its become more then just a community 
it a place were I can show a bit of my animistic side and role play my charters as well as meet life long friends and other artist and be in a place i can truly belong.


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 15, 2012)

Almost every cartoon i watched growing up featured anthros.  i didnt know what a furry was until a few months ago.  

after thinking about it,  call me crazy or what have you but,  when i pictued myself as a snow leopard, i got this feeling like i had fur like a snow leopard and i really likesd it.  i magined what it would be like to have ears and a tail and to sprint on all fours and i really liked how it made me feel.  I know i am human.  im not a snowleopard in the body of a human.  But, if by some weird twist of fate, i turned into an anthro,  i would probably not want to change back.


----------



## Black-Rose333 (Feb 16, 2012)

Im a furry because I have always felt like I was missing something in my life; full body fur and a tail..  I've always loved wolves and when I first found out what a werewolf was, I was instantly in love.. I remember for a while when I was a pup, I would pretend to be a werewolf; howling at the moon and prowling around my room for a bit, until my mother told me to stop.. Ahh, being a kid and realizing you were born with the wrong pelt is funny..

Obviously as I grew older, sexuality started to play a key role in my furry interest.. I found myself seeking other partners that shared the same furry interest.. And now, I have never looked back, its too much fun to.. :3


----------



## Amarok Shaden (Jul 26, 2012)

I was always in to wolves, till I got to a point I came across werewolves I was some how more interested, 
none the less I over came my interest in just wolves and I still love wolves.

By the time I discover werewolves, I thought cool something more different with interest I took my wolf obsession,
and I was in complete differ, was there something other than werewolves; I searched the net for an answer and there was
but I was wondering what was going on, I found a cool type of art but with wolf like people and etc. types of animal people.

I then found myself attracted to them doing each other... well I found this was called yiff and they were furries, 
so what was my last thought I had to be one; that's basicly my story of how I became a furry.


----------



## Mentova (Jul 26, 2012)

There is a similar topic already on the front page. No need to necro this.


----------

